# kigtropin  gh serum test done on 6-25-12



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

Another recent test done on kigtropins, I did the test on myself for a friend that lives in one of those states where you can't buy online tests.

 I injected 10iu of these kigs IM and went in to test 3 hrs later.  .6 means there is no gh in there at all!


 damn pic won't load POB would you do me the honors of adding them in this thread plz


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2012)

Test results or the kigs

[image]http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff432/pillarofbalance/pobkigtest.jpg[/image]


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

see what I mean POB, can't get the image to post normally.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2012)

I am trying from my phone... In the gym and oxygen is low


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

LOL just fix it when you get home man!!  I am making an appearance at the gym tonight too..first time in 5+ weeks


----------



## 69nites (Jun 29, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Test results or the kigs


You're welcome


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 29, 2012)

Good to know Zeek. thanks as always for freely sharing your information!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

Be careful out there guys and plz double check with someone you trust on brands always before you place an order. a good brand yesterday does not mean a good brand today or tomorrow, just sayin!

 glad to help my guys out in anyway that I can!!

 and ty 69 for posting the image lol


----------



## RacerX (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new to the board, I was referred by Zeek. Thanks Zeek for looking out for everyone. I'm one of the misfortunate one's who ended up with 200 IU's of Kig's. Getting my tests done next week, I will keep everyone posted to the results.


----------

